# Joshua Hall & William Ridder



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 4, 2007)

In Jacobus Koelman's _The Duties of Parents_, he commends the writings of Joshua Hall and William Ridder (p. 153). Does anyone have biographical information on either or both of these men?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 4, 2007)

joshua said:


> I dunno, but that first guy he mentioned's got a nice first name.



 I think it's a great name, brother, but some might disagree on third commandment grounds.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 3, 2007)

Anyone?


----------

